# My hair algea remover



## a0977 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just twist the brush at the hair algae area, then you see nice and clear recovery.
















Enjoy!

a0977


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

nice idea.

I use flag fish, they make those obsolete for me.

If you ever get sick of taking it out and cleaning it manually, throw a couple of them in the tank and you will never see it again. OF course, don't feed too heavily or they might opt for the fish food over the algae.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

are there any good looking flagfish? I'd enjoy to get some but i'm not sure that i'd want to add a drab fish. Any good suggestions?


----------



## Kip (Jun 29, 2007)

I think prochilodus (feifeng) look great. They eat a TON of algae. wish i could find more of them.


----------



## vodnar73 (Sep 25, 2007)

...the best one is: SAE (Crossochelius siamensis)


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Muirner said:


> are there any good looking flagfish? I'd enjoy to get some but i'm not sure that i'd want to add a drab fish. Any good suggestions?


you must be getting females, cause my males are gorgeous;


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I just picked up 4 males recently and wow my algae is gone, completly. and they are great looking fish too!


----------



## rwong2k (Jan 13, 2005)

spypet said:


> you must be getting females, cause my males are gorgeous;


I've tried almost all the algae eaters out there, the flag fish work the best, SAE's weren't that great and I think they're over rated, flag fish, endlers, few amano and some ottos round out my algae cleaning crew


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

rwong2k said:


> I've tried almost all the algae eaters out there, the flag fish work the best, SAE's weren't that great and I think they're over rated, flag fish, endlers, few amano and some ottos round out my algae cleaning crew


flag fish all the way! I have 7 of them in my 125 gal.


----------

